# 2005-2006 GTO Seats in a 1970 Lemans



## tropicalscott01 (Mar 10, 2012)

Is it possible by size that the new seats (2005 -2006 GTO) would fit in a 1970 Pontiac Lemans?? I have heard in other Trans Am forums that they are too tall for those cars but as we know, the Trans Am does have a much lower roof line.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Can be done, you will have to modify the seat mounts a bit. Check out CrustySack and Erictheanimal Threads and garages they are both using the new car interiors in restorations and have already done the mounts.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The front seats are basically the same size as the older ones. You must modify, and lower the tracks (easy)......the rear seats require about 6-8" of shortening and need to be widened....Eric


----------



## Brad B (Apr 5, 2021)

Eric Animal said:


> The front seats are basically the same size as the older ones. You must modify, and lower the tracks (easy)......the rear seats require about 6-8" of shortening and need to be widened....Eric


Eric do you happen to have any pre fab brackets for a set of 05 gto seats to fit a 69 gto?


----------

